# Collinite 476 or 845??



## Bonilla (Nov 14, 2010)

Dear friends,
I have read a lot about 845 and 476, but most threads are comparing 476 and 915. I have some questions for thos who have used both (476 and 845):
1 - Which one lasts longer and provides better protection?
2 - Which one is easier to be applied?
Thank you alll!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

476 should last longer, i had 6 months from this wax last winter. Haven't used 845, but it is easier to use as far as people on here are concerned, also very durable. 476 isn't hard to apply or remove as long as you apply it very thinly.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I have both, 476 lasted 6 months last year, 845 has been a month so far, but expecting similar durability. 845 is slightly easy to apply, and buff, but there's not a lot in it. However, my preferance is now 845.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

845 all day long!


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

athol said:


> I have both, 476 lasted 6 months last year, 845 has been a month so far, but expecting similar durability. 845 is slightly easy to apply, and buff, but there's not a lot in it. However, my preferance is now 845.


845 was tested on "the mule :lol:" first and the results where top notch.845 everytime for me


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

476 is a shade more durable but 845 is much nicer to use, and IMO leaves a nicer finish.

You will use more of it I guess, but given how cheap it is, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

redspudder said:


> 845 was tested on "the mule :lol:" first and the results where top notch.845 everytime for me


your mule?? or mine ?? :lol:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

I personally prefer 476s, I'm not a great fan of liquid paste waxes when applying tbh.

I have great results from 476s for durability and 915 for that bit of extra depth.

Check out the video linked from my twitter page (see my sig) of a Merc SL that had Colli 476s applied back in January and how it's still protecting the paintwork 11 months on.


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

athol said:


> your mule?? or mine ?? :lol:


:speechles


----------



## Bonilla (Nov 14, 2010)

Guys, thanks a lot for your answers. They will help me a lot to decide which one I will use.:thumb:


----------



## pk222 (Oct 2, 2008)

Was having a similar debate a month ago - went with 845 as didn't really want to have 476 dried on.

Love it .. durability is very similar (just make sure 845 is inside near a warm place eg radiator before applying as it does go solid in the cold)

Might try 476 perhaps another year but can't fault the 845 ... both equally good, cant go wrong :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I find 845 as it is very oily to apply gives a great wet finish.

476 beats it in the durability stakes though.

845 is very easy to use and buff off so ideal for those quick protection details.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

They both last a long time around 6 months but I prefer 476


----------



## EdT (Dec 3, 2010)

I talk with the owners of the company monthly and they say 915 is basically the same product as 476S with coconut fragrance added and as a kicker they advise me to stock their 885 Fleetwax instead since you get 12oz versus 9oz of product for about the same money as a tin 476S.


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

I keep trying different waxes but i always end up going back to 476 as for durability it seems to be unbeatable.


----------



## frederiks (Dec 12, 2010)

845 for depth and durability! Not to mention the beading.. :doublesho


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I've just bought both 476 & 845 off eBay £25, item 120653790748, I asked the seller if he could get the items before Christmas and he paid €11.83 postage!! Wow what a guy, items arrived within 3 days.
Used 476 before but not 845 and looking foward to it.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Griff.. said:


> Well I've just bought both 476 & 845 off eBay £25, item 120653790748, I asked the seller if he could get the items before Christmas and he paid €11.83 postage!! Wow what a guy, items arrived within 3 days.
> Used 476 before but not 845 and looking foward to it.


Remember to shake the hell out of the 845 before you use it. I am guessing it looks like glue when you got it? It should be almost like water.


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, thick sludge


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

476 is the better product. I used 845 plenty of time and have been disipointed with durability. Plus the shine fade quickly. While 476 seems to improve. 

Anyway my vote is 476. very good wax


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

476s all day long! here in Brazil spread like a charm almost as 845
just my 2 cents


----------



## Bonilla (Nov 14, 2010)

Porta said:


> Remember to shake the hell out of the 845 before you use it. I am guessing it looks like glue when you got it? It should be almost like water.


Thank you for the advice! You are right. I shaked, shaked, shaked, shaked, shaked, shaked and when I thought I was done, I shaked a little bit more!


----------



## Bonilla (Nov 14, 2010)

momentum001 said:


> 476s all day long! here in Brazil spread like a charm almost as 845
> just my 2 cents


Thank you Billy!!:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bonilla said:


> Thank you for the advice! You are right. I shaked, shaked, shaked, shaked, shaked, shaked and when I thought I was done, I shaked a little bit more!


No problem, amigo :thumb:


----------

